# Stop already Obama is a Muslim I say it in



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

the open anyone who disputes it is a fool. His dad was a Muslim he was raised a Muslim his mother remarried to a second Muslim. How much Muslim do you want. Also if he is not a Muslim anymore he is a follower of the Reverand Wright. I don't know what is worse. Now who disputes all this? I was born a Catholic if I convert to something at best I am a convert from being a Catholic. Is this to hard for some to understand. Oh I get it ( Bush caused these problems ' :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: s fault)


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Hogwash!
I doubt if he even believes in god.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't doubt that he does not believe in god and I have no problem with that. Now what is hogwash what have I said that is false . Yes or no or don't you even know the great ones back ground. Once again was he born and raised a Muslim. Who says no. Who wishes to exspose themselves as stupid and uninformed. Step up to the plate we are waiting. XXXXXXXXX

Edited for content by Plainsman. PM on the way.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You're getting a little nasty floortrader...just like extremists on both sides always do. :rollin:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

There is one thing that has always made me see red. It's someone who knows nothing and thinks they know something. Stupidity has always been unforgivable to my when it is not seen for what it is. ( STUPIT ) Ha Ha Ha Ha :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ho-hum! :withstupid:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Well what I see here from ( Spent ability to think) is a total lack of ability to intelectually fence with someone. His standard reply seems to be Ho Hum. I guess that's like his hero voting present. Boy I crack myself up. Still no reply to Obumma is a Muslim. I guess the answer is still who is George W Bush. Once again I crack myself up. :beer: :beer: :beer: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You're a true believer and like most true believers you have an aversion to reality.
Debating these asinine theories with you would be like beating a dead horse.
No doubt you check under your bed every night to make sure :fro: isn't there.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The thing is floortrader...we're all Americans.
It's only partisan government and the radicals on the left and right* (you)* that spit on that fact.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

spentwings said:


> The thing is floortrader...we're all Americans.
> It's only partisan government and the radicals on the left and right* (you)* that spit on that fact.


Great post. :thumb: 


> t's someone who knows nothing and thinks they know something. Stupidity has always been unforgivable to my when it is not seen for what it is.


Knows nothing and thinks they know something. Kind of like two genius republicans named BUSH and GRAMM.

Say what you want, Bush and Gramm did more to destroy this than Obama has even talked about. They are no different than pelosi and franks.

I don't care what his religion, color, or what his athiest mother raised him to believe, if he can undo some of the damage from the last 2 presidents and last congress' he is on the right track.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't care what his religion, color, or what his athiest mother raised him to believe, if he can undo some of the damage from the last 2 presidents and last congress' he is on the right track.


Before this is over we will be praying for the last two presidents, including Clinton.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > I don't care what his religion, color, or what his athiest mother raised him to believe, if he can undo some of the damage from the last 2 presidents and last congress' he is on the right track.
> 
> 
> Before this is over we will be praying for the last two presidents, including Clinton.


Maybe...but hopefully after the Nov elections, he will either be forced to moderate or he will be stymied.
Either way,,,, he's gone in 2012. :bartime:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't care what his religion, color, or what his athiest mother raised him to believe, if he can undo some of the damage from the last 2 presidents and last congress' he is on the right track.
> ...


I am sure he will try make people think he is becoming moderate. Some people may actually believe it. Until after the election. Lack of foresight got us here, but those same people still lack foresight.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

make people think that he is moderate?

Once again what has he done? I think that you guys are blaming Obama instead of looking at Congress. I have listed several things that Obama has and has not done that every neo-con warned about, not one of them has come to fruition.

Once again, what is the republican plan? Simple, do nothing. Change nothing. All repubs want to do is continue to free up markets and continue the downward slide of our dollar and trade deficits. Idiotic plans dreamed up by special interest and implemented clinton, bush, gramm, franks, pelosi, and etc are the cause of this "socialism". Bipartisan inaction and greed have opened the door for people like soros and pelosi to take over. As of right now Obama is the only one getting people to believe that he is trying. That is how you win elections.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no, how you win an election is promise things you have no intention of delivering (just to get elected, you portray yourself as being a "different" type of political.....people loved that false hype, reaching across the isle, being transparent, etc.) and then go left like hell and drag the Congress with you, grudgingly, as fast as you can and shove a partisan HC bill ahead of a much wanted jobs agenda........now, the public awakens and the $hit hits the fan......funny, there was no tea party movement when "W" was in office, but as soon as people feel threatened by an ultra Socialist, they suddenly are driven to become politically active.....now we are faced with a massive deficit along with a massive tax increase......think that is enough for you in the short span of 18 months?? uke: yeah, most people think so too!!! watch the polls folks.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Try as I might, I can't separate Obama from congress. If anything, he's shown how he fits right in with the leftist agenda and the corruption, right and left, which is......Washington.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> no, how you win an election is promise things you have no intention of delivering (just to get elected, you portray yourself as being a "different" type of political.


You are right, that is how you get elected. He now has to get re-elected. Why do you think they set the new laws to start 4 years from now? The libs and Obama can milk this achievement for 4 years.


> Try as I might, I can't separate Obama from congress. If anything, he's shown how he fits right in with the leftist agenda and the corruption, right and left, which is......Washington.


He has delivered on next to nothing, but more than repubs have done in the last 3 years. HC was dead, pelosi and a few other liberals in congress convinced him they could make it happen. No tort reform or other right ideas, all on congress. He has done nothing on gas prices, he signed bailout 2, he has allowed no bid contracts for DNC donors, etc. Yes he is no different. He has a leftist agenda because he is a democrat, but we have not seen any of the sky is falling plans that everyone was afraid of. HC might be that pit, but then again it might, we won't know it's effects until 2020, and that is only if the supreme court doesn't shoot down some of the mandates and other things that are a trap.

As far as the supreme court goes, it will be nothing ventured nothing gained. One liberal Justice will be replaced by another.

Still waiting to hear about republican economic plans to get things going. :bop:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

TK33 try doing a web search to find out what the Republicans are trying to do. They are not hiding and if you watched when our dear leader had his setdown conference with them he would not listen to any of their thoughts or ideas. He just shot back with his bs. Change for the sake of change is not a good idea. Change that actually makes things better is what he is being paid for but not doing a very good job of it.

http://www.gop.gov/solutions/healthcare


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

As a conservative republican, I say less government, lower taxes, and get out of the way of entrepeneurship. Let the people be creative and the economy will turn around. Taxes keep everybody down. Tax the rich, they create the jobs and spend the money. Tax the middle class and poor, wait, a good majority of people get refunds and don't even pay taxes. refunds are a way that the government keeps the masses from overthroughing them. Think about it, people are mad at higher taxes, then they get a pretty good refund, I like the government. I personally feel a little bad, I am a father of two, married. I am going back to school to change careers, The wife and I paid in about 450 in federal taxes last year and am getting back 3000. this just doesn't seem right! Sorry about being all over the place. I guess I would just say, less government, less taxes for everybody, let creativity and drive move the economy in the right direction!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

mlrusch said:


> As a conservative republican, I say less government, lower taxes, and get out of the way of entrepeneurship. Let the people be creative and the economy will turn around. Taxes keep everybody down. Tax the rich, they create the jobs and spend the money. Tax the middle class and poor, wait, a good majority of people get refunds and don't even pay taxes. refunds are a way that the government keeps the masses from overthroughing them. Think about it, people are mad at higher taxes, then they get a pretty good refund, I like the government. I personally feel a little bad, I am a father of two, married. I am going back to school to change careers, The wife and I paid in about 450 in federal taxes last year and am getting back 3000. this just doesn't seem right! Sorry about being all over the place. I guess I would just say, less government, less taxes for everybody, let creativity and drive move the economy in the right direction!


You are exactly right about how jobs are created. :beer: Do any of you know of anyone being hired for a 40 hour a week job by a poor person. :shake: It just don't happen!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Once again what has he done? I think that you guys are blaming Obama instead of looking at Congress. I have listed several things that Obama has and has not done that every neo-con warned about, not one of them has come to fruition.


Hmmm, that sounds like he could get re-elected.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> > Once again what has he done? I think that you guys are blaming Obama instead of looking at Congress. I have listed several things that Obama has and has not done that every neo-con warned about, not one of them has come to fruition.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that sounds like he could get re-elected.


Who knows. I wouldn't be suprised, although the polls say otherwise. As of right now. 


> TK33 try doing a web search to find out what the Republicans are trying to do.


Seen that already. It is pretty much what ND is trying to do, and in some cases doing. I support tort reform, buying healthcare across state lines without looking to the federal gov't might not be a reality. Parts of this HC bill are good, others not so sure. That is what the supreme court is for. Anyway, healthcare is done or at least in limbo for now.

My issues are the economy and guns. Nothing has happened on guns. The republicans and democrats always say they are for small business. It is a load of crap, they are both for the corporations that are lining their pockets in the present. The extreme right and the extreme left have stalled energy development, profits and the environment are always in the way. Why has neither party addressed speculation driven prices instead of demand driven prices. Now would be the only time for windfall taxes,


----------

